# 2.0 TDI Owners



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm looking to move from a 3.2 TT to an A3 2.0 TDI (for all sorts of practical reasons). I've read a few grumbles about the "misfiring" of the TDI engine. Â How widespread a problem is this? Â I understand there may be a software fix in the pipeline?

Also some have said the SE is a better option than the Sport (much better ride)? Comments appreciated


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Having driven both the sport and the SE, have to admit that the SE is much nicer to ride in and is actually more fun to drive ??? but the sport ones look much nicer :

I would say you're going to have to drive both and decide whether you want the looks or the comfort.

BTW have you seen the new s-line version available only with the DSG box, very good value pack 18" alloys, half leather seats etc. Might be worth a look if you decide you prefer the sport.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

You just know the looks will win :

Yes, the S-Line seems like good value but I'm after nearly-new (I'd like to cancel out my loss on the TT against the A3)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The mis-firing problem (actually, it's a fuel feed problem when cold) is pretty wide spread. But help is at hand, as it a software issue and the update will be available from your local dealer in about 2 weeks, according to my dealer.

It's been available in Germany since the end of December, and according to a German fan website, it does solve the problem.

On the suspension side, the Sport is a bit harsh but is very good in the corners - and I hardly notice it anymore unless the surface is particularly bad.

I found the SE version too soft, inasmuchas it bottomed out on a small speed hump at walking speed, which was a little disconcerting. Otherwise, I think it is much more comfortable. I cannot say what it's like in the corners as I didn't get much of an opportunity to try in out at rush hour in central London!


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

I've the SE and find the ride firm but comfortable, but wouldn't want it to be any firmer - I think the sport would be too harsh. Having said that, I've not driven the new A3 sport, but my previous old style A3 was a sport. As for cornering the SE sticks well to the road with no roll or feel of instability even in the wet.


----------



## dynamodollishill (Jun 29, 2003)

I've been happy with my 2.0 TDi Sport. The main reason I chose was that the options that came with the sport seemed more useful to me than those that came with the SE. (Although the sun screen for the rear window is perhaps the exception that proves the rule - the view rearwards is pretty limited to start with).

I haven't had the rough idle problem.

I don't find the ride too hard - but then the car I had before this was a Mark IV Golf 1.8T with the sports suspension which was like a skateboard in comparison.

Both frankly share the best bit which is the engine - after 7k now is just getting better and better.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback boys - lots of food for thought. I'll take both for long test-drives and get the Sport (probably)  : ;D


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

Just my two two cents...

In January I test drove a 2.0 FSi SE and a 2.0 TDi Sport and ended up ordering the 2.0 TDi SE.

I think this surprised both me and the dealer as I was fully expecting to order the Sport given that my previous two cars had been the TT and an old style A3 1.6 Sport.

It's difficult to put it into words but the Sport just didn't feel right. The TDi engine was great, but the general ride was just much much better in the SE.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The ride on a 2.0FSI Sport is very good and miles better than the old model A3.

And yes, looks will win in the end.


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

Doh ! i've ordered the sport without trying the SE . Too late to change now though :


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Doh ! i've ordered the sport without trying the SE . Too late to change now though Â :


What spec have you gone for? Did you manage to get any discount :


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

bose and the 6 cd in the glove 
non-metalic black 
no smoking or inscription

Its leased via the company so already discounted as we run a largish fleet . I'll dig out the paperwork and have a look tonight .


----------

